# WOW! Look at me go!



## REO (Dec 1, 2010)

This one was commissioned to be a Christmas gift for someone. I'm very proud and happy with it!

I took about 50 pics trying to get one that shows how it is in person, but couldn't.

But here it is!







I used to play around with clay in H.S. and it's neat playing with clay again!

Thanks for letting me share! And thanks Dana for helping me with the pic!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 1, 2010)

It's beautiful,whoever recieves it is gonna be very happy



.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 1, 2010)

wow that's amazing! did you do that by hand or use a mold? very cool!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 1, 2010)

not sure why that posted twice and I can't find a delete button ............ sorry


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks! I make them totally by hand. With my fingers, a clay tool I've had since 1979 and a tooth pick.





No two will ever be alike!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 1, 2010)

WOW is right Robin!!!!

I think it turned out fantastic! Pretty soon you will have to go to an art gallery and see if they will carry them for you to sell!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 1, 2010)

You are so talented, someone is going to be very happy!


----------



## Reble (Dec 1, 2010)

Just gorgeous, what a piece of art.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 1, 2010)

Woooo! I totally love clay and that looks great!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 1, 2010)

I like it very much!

Looks like you're on your way!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome!!!! VERY talented!!!


----------



## Seashells (Dec 1, 2010)

That is REALLY REALLY nice! Unique talent!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see her reaction when she opens that! Robin did a great job of catching what he looks like from just a few pictures.

SF Mahogany Bay:


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2010)

He's gorgeous and it was an honor to do him!


----------



## My2Minis (Dec 3, 2010)

That is beautiful! What kind of clay did you use?


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 3, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shari (Dec 3, 2010)

That is beautiful REO!


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 3, 2010)

Robin, it's beautiful! Are you using colored clay, or hand-painting it?



REO said:


> This one was commissioned to be a Christmas gift for someone. I'm very proud and happy with it!
> 
> I took about 50 pics trying to get one that shows how it is in person, but couldn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## little lady (Dec 3, 2010)

Stunning with great detail!


----------



## REO (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you!





The clay...... and mixed media





I'm working on a buckskin now


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow. Those are awesome.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are absolutely extraordinary REO! Have you considered making pendants for necklaces with them? I think that would be very cool! You are very talented keep up the amazing work! and keep posting pictures as you make more please lol.

Dan


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 4, 2010)

Just amazing talent!!! Wowzer my friend


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!!





Yes, I had the idea to be a necklace.





I did a box that I'm very proud of! I need to take pics of it! I think it may be my mom's Christmas gift!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad to see you are continuing with your art work.

Way to go


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2010)

Robin, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Jill!





This was my other one http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=120489


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome, Sis!


----------

